# Colliford Lake, Bodmin Moor



## GeoffL (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm fuming at SW Lakes, who have erected height barriers at each of the three CR POIs on the western shore of Colliford Lake on Bodmin Moor. I'm fuming because Bodmin Moor is a dark sky landscape and these were among the best locations for using the moho as a mobile observatory. I've reported the change of these POIs via the Location App.


----------



## mid4did (Sep 26, 2020)

bugger,I went there earlier this year to the one below the campsite,fantastic view of the milky way and the neowise comet.Just around the corner from St Neots church where all my gggg grandparents are buried.


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 26, 2020)

It wouldn't be so bad if you could see the sky from the campsite but it's surrounded by 100 ft+ trees so that you can only see stuff close to the zenith  We're now looking for alternative stargazing sites (including reasonably priced all-year campsites) with dark skies and clear horizons...


----------



## mid4did (Sep 26, 2020)

have you been on exmoor? Landacre bridge and Molland moor are 2  that I  use.


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 26, 2020)

mid4did said:


> have you been on exmoor? Landacre bridge and Molland moor are 2  that I  use.


Thanks for the tip. I haven't been as far out as Exmoor, so could be worthwhile. I found Landacre Bridge on the map, but can't find Molland Moor -- do you have the coordinates?


----------



## mid4did (Sep 26, 2020)

GeoffL said:


> Thanks for the tip. I haven't been as far out as Exmoor, so could be worthwhile. I found Landacre Bridge on the map, but can't find Molland Moor -- do you have the coordinates?


sent you a pm .


----------



## BOTCANU (Sep 29, 2020)

Been up on daytrips, but to be fair signs had been up saying no overnight camping , so now it looks like you can,t even go up for the day because of people who think signs/bylaws don't apply to them . thanks a lot


----------



## Debroos (Sep 29, 2020)

That's more than annoying. Cornwall Council really are the pits...


----------



## vwalan (Sep 29, 2020)

the problem really comes from m,homers that stop and drag out chairs tables ,bbq,s etc and stop for a few days . 
much better to not have anything outside and just have one night then move on . 
perhaps come back in a few days but just keep playing the nothing outside game. 
unfortunately cornwall does seem to attract the messy m,homers very often.


----------

